# Fortin Evo with GM T Harness any good?



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you has experience with Fortin products Fortin Electronic Systems . Especially the Evo Series with the GM T-Harness.

If I understand it right, by using this I can install a aftermarket remote start and alarm without cutting wires. Well I did send them a mail and asked about it. Once they reply I will post it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in your findings Brunei.


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

double post, sorry


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

BruneiCruze said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance, but I try to figure out what your product is good for / if it can be used for my set up as following:
> 
> ...





I have send them another email before I will order it.


----------



## BruneiCruze (Aug 22, 2012)

Now I am looking at this one too Modules | DSE Canada so together with the evo-all & t-harness I would be able to have a remote start and car alarm system without cutting wires. So my car warranty can't be questioned by the dealer


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

BruneiCruze, please keep us up-to-date with your progress on this. I know others on here want to know just how well it works and will want to jump on it if it works out.


----------



## cruzeman33 (Nov 26, 2013)

DO you think this would work with a manual and a clutch bypass switch?


----------



## cruzeman33 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a 2012 cruze eco with manual trans, I installed evo all with the T- harness. To install i did not have to cut any wires to get the remote start to work, plug and play. For the manual tran I have to bypass the clutch switch only had to cut two wires. just be sure to leave the car in neutral if you plan on using the remote start. I just flip a switch before I get out of the car leaving it in neutral and then push lock three times and it starts, flip the switch back and the car is ready to go as normal and can only be started if the switch is in the correct position.


----------

